#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Need help about image steganography

## reem-akk

One of the publications in terms "A Noval Spatial Domain Scheme for Multiple Bitplane Steganography" contains some ambiguity I can't undrestand , I know when we use 3 bits from byte of pixel ,the value of pixel either increase or decrease to values (1,2,3,4,5,6,7) so the formula of total additive noise to byte is given like as:




I did'nt understand how Do they calculate propability reffered to with red arrow and why number of probabilities are 32  so that you divided by 32 ????





  Similar Threads: Steganography report Image Steganography in C Image Steganography in C Steganography!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Steganography and the Attacks

----------

